# Bigggggg Deer.....



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope this works.....








*PICT0072.AVI*
7487K Play Download Remove


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Didn't work for me.


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

Nope


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

yep bigggggg deer.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow!! What a monster....any details?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

WOW.  Your lease Brete??


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> WOW.  Your lease Brete??


We had one similar last year but not quite that big. A buddy sent me that, I'm tryin to get some details myself......


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

that second kicker on the back tine of the the split G2 is pretty weak.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> that second kicker on the back tine of the the split G2 is pretty weak.


LMAO....


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I know where I'd be camping out come deer season. Actually, I don't know where and it's probably better that way.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

NICE! Carrying his own backscratcher!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Send me a $100. bill, and I'll tell you where he's not at !!sad4sm

He's a *"WOW"* *MONSTER !*


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

OMG.. is that mid-200's? LOL


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

that thing is just amazing...I keep looking at him...

so he's a main frame 10, with 8 (at least?) non typical points along with a split G2?

I'm getting 19 points altogether..

he's got to be 210-220. just looking at the 10 point main frame, he's at least 160-170... plus everything else.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I got it to work. What a deer. He's definately a "WOW" deer. I can't guess on the score but he easily going to make 200". Wish I had some video like that on my game cam.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Yep, that rabbit is a keeper.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Holy crack*

His neck will be swollen just from carrying his rack


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brete said:


> Hope this works.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't get it to work but it sound like a big one LOL.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Download, open and watch.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> I can't get it to work but it sound like a big one LOL.


Me neither.... Must be a big ol guy though!:walkingsm



gordaflatsstalker said:


> Download, open and watch.


It still doesn't work... bummer


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

That deer is 1.5 yrs old. In another 6 or 7 yrs, he will be a shooter for sure.





That is a Bonified Bruiser. Where did you get that vid? WOW
If that vid came from my Ranch, I would put in my 2 weeks before season, and be unemployed for a few months, But that is just me.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup... nada... failed security clearance...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll try to firgure another way to post it for those that can't see it. A buddy killed a 201" last year on our place and this deer is considerably bigger......


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

upload it to youtube


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Encinal said:


> upload it to youtube


Never messed with it but I'll check it out when I get time.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

download it to your desktop off your email and then upload to this website.. let encinal see a deer bigger than his


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> download it to your desktop off your email and then upload to this website.. let encinal see a deer bigger than his


I already have... but would love to see another one.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Encinal said:


> I already have... but would love to see another one.


are you serious? you going to put it on the board early or chance the rut breaking anything off? Man, I can't imagine one much bigger than your last one... got a camera pic to share with us? wow deer for you. good luck.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> are you serious? you going to put it on the board early or chance the rut breaking anything off? Man, I can't imagine one much bigger than your last one... got a camera pic to share with us? wow deer for you. good luck.


I see penned deer 300's all the time on the web 

I'm anxious to see this thing now since it isn't one of those...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Encinal said:


> I see penned deer 300's all the time on the web
> 
> I'm anxious to see this thing now since it isn't one of those...


ohhh, duhh... I thought you had one on your ranch bigger than your last biggest one in your sights...

the one I saw in the video above that is no longer working is a beast... granted it is in velvet but from what I remember late at night watching it one time.. it doesn't look to have more than a 15-18" spread.. however the beams go up real tall and look like baseball bats.. and then kickers and drops and back daggers all over.. it was a beast.. looked like a heartland deer feeding in corn/wheat fields that has the points and mass to go well into 200... in velvet so mass could be exaggerated in my brain..

but come on with it brete.. put the vid up again.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Np work here either.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

*PICT0072.AVI*
7487K Play Download Remove 
again.....


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

That thing is a Freakin TOAD. Could you put up the exact GPS coordinates on that feeder,Just so I can log it in to my Monster WT Map of Texas.:biggrin:. I hope you get that one Brete. I will be Very Jealous though. That Deer is awesome.:cheers:
I downloaded it in a new window and let it sit a while, then watched it.


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

WOW ....just WOW


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That looks like one of those penned freaks, that is truly an amazing set of horns he is sporting, your genetics must be very impressive to have a buck like that on the range---don't have a clue on score but 220 wouldn't surprise me. rs


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh yeah cool... I've seen that thing... What is the story on him?

Someone forwarded me that vid the other day... basic 9 with tons of long flyers and a drop... 

Should be at least 200... you always tend to lowball deer like that on those infrared vids because you can't ever get a good sense of mass...

You can't really add him up because he is on the edge and his antlers are going in and out of darkness... you also don't know how big the deer is... so you have no frame of reference... 

My range is like 200-230... heh


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Holy Chit! Thats a bruiser for sure. Goodluck getting him.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Score is tough, not that it matters, but I held a 201" in my hands last year from one of the ranches I hunt and this deer is bigger.........I'm pretty sure......


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

He really doesn't strike me as a S Texas deer either... and yeah he looks a lot bigger to me than 201 too... I just don't know if he has a dinky frame or a really big one... penned northern deer mass and this deer goes into the 220+ range... dinky mass short beams and he barely breaks 200. If he is a wild deer... I would put him in like East Texas or something... Weird antler shape for down here...


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

If I just throw out numbers... give him like a 115" frame (which is really big for down here... not so much for northern)

60" mainframe points... 

46" non-typicals... 

221" He could be bigger than that...


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

It no worky fo meee !


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bukkskin said:


> That thing is a Freakin TOAD. Could you put up the exact GPS coordinates on that feeder,Just so I can log it in to my Monster WT Map of Texas.:biggrin:. I hope you get that one Brete. I will be Very Jealous though. That Deer is awesome.:cheers:
> I downloaded it in a new window and let it sit a while, then watched it.


you got a similar one in yore avatar, just not as much trash... 



Encinal said:


> He really doesn't strike me as a S Texas deer either... and yeah he looks a lot bigger to me than 201 too... I just don't know if he has a dinky frame or a really big one... penned northern deer mass and this deer goes into the 220+ range... dinky mass short beams and he barely breaks 200. If he is a wild deer... I would put him in like East Texas or something... Weird antler shape for down here...


it reminds me of a deer Andy Petite killed and entered Dilley feed one year, about 3 years ago, maybe more.... had about a 13" spread and scored over 200 I think... just long beams up, mass, and many points... it was on the dilley buck contest website that year but no longer available, doesn't go back but one year..


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

cull


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

What is his tag ear tag number? Jus kindding. 
Very nice buck, any chance once he is shot that semen will be pulled?

If he is pure TEXAS then holy cow.

Very nice, I would score him right around 220"


----------

